# The Perfect Limit



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

What is your idea of a perfect limit of waterfowl? I like to hunt divers so for me it would be:

1 - Drake Canvasback
2 - Drake Redheads
4 - Drake Bluebills


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

As long as the limt consists of all drakes and is made up of any of the following I consider it a perfect day. I don't care how many of each the bag limit consists of as long as it is within the legal bag limits for each species.

mallards
pintails
canvasbacks
redheads


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

In Utah 3 canada geese, 7 bull widgeon
If your going for a mix bag, all drakes: Hooded, pin, widgeon, ruddy, can, redhead and a greenhead.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

7 Drake Wood Ducks o-|| 

Just kidding..

I'd have to say all drakes: Canvasback, Redhead, Ringneck, Cinnamon Teal, Wigeon, Pintail, and a Greenhead.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Lol.
seven greenheads of course.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

7 cotton tops! there are some pretty divers but I hate seeing my shot on the water, I like those widgeon coming down out of the heavens, hearing them soar down and whistling like crazy!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

25 coots jk

let see for puddlers
all drake wigeon and im going try to do that this year.

for divers 
bull can 
drake red head 
blue bill 
ring neck.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

7 full plumage drake cinnamon teal!!

I did 6 two different days never could get the seventh.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Shot the perfect limit a few years back....


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

5 Drake green heads.... 2 Drake pintails.... That one never gets old. 

Did a limit of blue and gold that had to be my most favorite.....


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Going to try for 7 drake pintails this fall!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

7 hen Gadwall. I have been close a few times but it seems one drake always sneaks into the bag.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

While I can appreciate Spooner's favorites...I strive for uniformity.
R


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> 25 coots jk


I've done that one before... Not sure if they were all male or not though. Tell ya what, longest I've ever spent cleaning my kill for the day. Went back a week later & did it all over again. Absolutely delicious...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Swaner said:


> ..........................I'd have to say all drakes: Canvasback, Redhead, Ringneck, Cinnamon Teal, Wigeon, Pintail, and a Greenhead.


+1


----------



## Donk (Dec 18, 2012)

I would have too agree with mojo 1.
7 cinnamon teal. DRAKES


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Woodrow
Wigeon
Pintail
as long as we're dreamin- Euro Wigeon! 
Hooded Lawn Dart
Common Lawn Dart
RB Lawn Dart

Cackler
Cackler
Cackler


----------



## Tom Dace (Apr 25, 2013)

1 drake buff
1 drake goldeneye
1 drake redhead
1 bull can 
1 drake widgeon
1 drake spoon
1 bull pin


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Swaner said:
> 
> 
> > ..........................I'd have to say all drakes: Canvasback, Redhead, Ringneck, Cinnamon Teal, Wigeon, Pintail, and a Greenhead.
> ...


I'm with Swaner and Wyogoob, except that I'd swap out the ringneck for a woodie.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm pretty flexible, and am not sure what the perfect limit would be. Straight drakes of one species are cool, any limit that includes a canvasback is cool, mixed drakes are cool, even hens mixed in are cool. Here's a nice limit, nicer because it's with a 28 gauge:








[/URL]

I was checking to see if the new format allows larger images. Looks like it does.:O||: I'll try some larger photos to see if they show up full size.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you like it Jon. The new picture format is quite an improvement. 

Now, keep them pictures coming.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Glad you like it Jon. The new picture format is quite an improvement.
> 
> Now, keep them pictures coming.


HUGE improvement! Thanks.


----------

